# Ερωτηματολόγιο για τη Μετάφραση και τη Διερμηνεία στο Πλαίσιο της Υγειονομικής Περίθαλψης



## Dimi (Jun 2, 2015)

*Προς επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές/διερμηνείς και γραφεία υπηρεσιών μετάφρασης/διερμηνείας*

Το Herriot-Watt University στο Εδιμβούργο, υπό την εποπτεία της καθ. Claudia V. Angelleli, διεξάγει μια έρευνα σχετικά με τη μεταφορά της Οδηγίας 24/2011/ΕΕ για τη διασυνοριακή υγειονομική περίθαλψη στο εθνικό μας δίκαιο, και συγκεκριμένα όσον αφορά το θέμα της γλωσσικής υποστήριξης (υπηρεσίες μετάφρασης και διερμηνείας τόσο για Έλληνες πολίτες που μεταβαίνουν για υγειονομική περίθαλψη σε κράτος μέλος της ΕΕ, όσο και για πολίτες κρατών μελών της ΕΕ που λαμβάνουν υγειονομική περίθαλψη στην Ελλάδα).

Η Πανελλήνια Ένωση Επαγγελματιών Μεταφραστών Πτυχιούχων Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου (ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ) έχει αναλάβει τη διανομή και προώθηση του ερωτηματολογίου, καθώς για πρώτη φορά επιχειρείται η συλλογή στοιχείων για την Ελλάδα.

Το ερωτηματολόγιο απευθύνεται τόσο σε *επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές και διερμηνείς* όσο και σε *γραφεία* που παρέχουν σχετικές υπηρεσίες.

Επιπλέον, παρακαλείσθε να δηλώσετε την πρόθεση και διαθεσιμότητά σας για συμμετοχή σε σχετική συνέντευξη που έχει ως σκοπό την καταγραφή περισσότερων πληροφοριών. Μπορείτε να συμπεριλάβετε διευκρινιστικά σχόλια στο τέλος του ερωτηματολογίου.

Η συμπλήρωση του ερωτηματολογίου μπορεί να γίνει στην αγγλική ή στην ελληνική γλώσσα, έως τις *30/6/2015*.

Για να συμπληρώσετε το Ερωτηματολόγιο για τη Μετάφραση και τη Διερμηνεία στο Πλαίσιο της Υγειονομικής Περίθαλψης, μεταβείτε στην παρακάτω σύνδεση:

Ερωτηματολόγιο για τη Μετάφραση και τη Διερμηνεία στο Πλαίσιο της Υγειονομικής Περίθαλψης


Σας ευχαριστούμε για τη συμμετοχή σας!

Εκ μέρους της ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ

Δήμητρα Σταφυλιά
Μαρία Λερίδη
Καλλιόπη Ματσούκα


----------



## Dimi (Jun 12, 2015)

Γεια σας, θα ήθελα να σας υπενθυμίσω αυτή την έρευνα και να σας παρακαλέσω να τη συμπληρώσετε στο μέγιστο βαθμό που μπορείτε βάσει της εμπειρίας σας, είτε για το σκέλος της μετάφρασης είτε για το σκέλος της διερμηνείας.


----------



## Dimi (Jul 2, 2015)

Ενημερώνω ότι θα κρατήσουμε το ερωτηματολόγιο ανοιχτό για λίγο ακόμα προκειμένου να συγκεντρωθεί ικανός αριθμός απαντήσεων σύμφωνα με τα κριτήρια της ερευνήτριας καθηγήτριας. Παρακαλώ συμπληρώστε τις ενότητες που κρίνετε ότι σας αφορούν. Ακόμα και αν η εμπειρία σας είναι διαφορετική, μπορείτε να προσθέσετε σχετικό σχόλιο ή να καταθέσετε την εμπειρία σας μέσω skype. Σκοπός είναι η συλλογή πληροφοριών που θα μπορούσαν να επιτρέψουν τη βελτίωση ενός τομέα που χωλαίνει στην Ελλάδα.


----------

